# Vinton ,county / Ohio shrooms



## mushy14 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well,so far in Vinton County it has been a great year for shrooms! Finding mostly greys and brown/ black umbrella shrooms.Starting to find some yellow sponge. Waiting for the rain to stop so I can get back to exploring the woodland! Enjoy ya'll !


----------

